# EMT tactical course



## DrDarknuss (Jul 17, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a good EMT tactical course?

I have heard of CONTOMS in Northern Va. Has anyone attended and can you comment on the quality of classes. 

I am looking for good schools to send my EMTs.

Thanks


----------



## SixEightWhiskey (Jul 17, 2011)

http://www.emtt.org/

I can't tell you much specifically about it except what I've read from the site. Looks pretty in-depth, and certain Army units have put some of their medics through it.


----------



## Outworld (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi,
PM me if you want more information about our Combat Rescue and Tactical Med / Remote Medics courses in Belize. 



DrDarknuss said:


> Can anyone recommend a good EMT tactical course?
> 
> I have heard of CONTOMS in Northern Va. Has anyone attended and can you comment on the quality of classes.
> 
> ...


----------



## AJ Hidell (Jul 29, 2011)

Outworld said:


> Hi,
> PM me if you want more information about our Combat Rescue and Tactical Med / Remote Medics courses in Belize.


As if anyone needs an excuse to go to Belize!

We really need to know what kind of tactical course you are looking for.  Mil and civilian police needs are completely different, as are those of PSD details.  And each unit gives their medics different responsibilities.  No one class fits all.   Will they need shooter training, or strictly medical?  Lots of questions to consider before choosing a school.


----------



## guttruck (Jul 29, 2011)

I know that Hamilton County EMS along with Hamilton County SD has a Tactical course. From my understanding mostly get it through the department but then again I have been wrong before


----------



## DGreno (Aug 7, 2011)

SixEightWhiskey said:


> http://www.emtt.org/
> 
> I can't tell you much specifically about it except what I've read from the site. Looks pretty in-depth, and certain Army units have put some of their medics through it.



The link above is for Rescue Training. They are a great institution based out of Savannah. I have taken classes there as well as many people I know. Unfortunately, I have not been through the EMTT class so I cant comment on that, however, I can highly recommend them as far schools go.

ETA: Rescue Training works with many Military units including USAF Para-Rescue. They do a 8 WEEK paramedic course for these guys.


----------



## hk531971 (Aug 10, 2011)

CONTOMS is a good course given by the HHS and US Park Police, lots of operator types from MIL, FEDS and local LE Swat types.  Good Class


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 10, 2011)

Palm Springs International School of Tactical Medicine


----------



## Tom Perroni (Aug 24, 2011)

DGreno said:


> The link above is for Rescue Training. They are a great institution based out of Savannah. I have taken classes there as well as many people I know. Unfortunately, I have not been through the EMTT class so I cant comment on that, however, I can highly recommend them as far schools go.
> 
> ETA: Rescue Training works with many Military units including USAF Para-Rescue. They do a 8 WEEK paramedic course for these guys.



Looks like good training!  However who is the organization or entity that is certifing you as a tactical medic?

What could I show my OMD to allow me to change standing orders.

Would some one be better off as a medic just going to SWAT school?


----------



## DGreno (Sep 9, 2011)

Tom Perroni said:


> Looks like good training!  However who is the organization or entity that is certifing you as a tactical medic?
> 
> What could I show my OMD to allow me to change standing orders.
> 
> Would some one be better off as a medic just going to SWAT school?



Honestly, I am not sure. If you want, PM me and Ill give you a contact number for their Savannah office.


----------

